# Time-Lapse Photography Filmed in the American Desert/Southwest



## exangel (Oct 10, 2011)

http://vimeo.com/dustinfarrell/landscapes2

```
http://vimeo.com/dustinfarrell/landscapes2
```

Link to the Video: Dustin Farrell Landscapes Vol 2
This video, which I originally found in this article, is such an extraordinary work of art that I am compelled to share it with the 'temp - because it presents such a magnificent window through which people all over the world can see the beauty of this region.

If you can, watch it in full screen HD.  These videos were created from raw photographic stills so the detail and skill of the photographer is impeccable.

It does take some talented photographic adjustment to capture the night sky in this way, which I say only because I have long been a resident of Arizona and the desert southwest, and I've seen some sights equally breathtaking (or mind-boggling) as what Farrell captured in his time-lapse films. (Volume 2 being the best of his productions in the end; after the course of efforts he had to take to create earlier works).

edit: Added a code segment with the URL because the media link doesn't seem to be working.  Creating a direct link of the URL also seems to be auto-parsed as a media link.  Renaming the link worked.  Fun with new website features and WYSIWYG stuffs!!!1 >.>


----------



## Ace (Oct 10, 2011)

It's stuff like this that makes me happy I don't need glasses or contacts to see this sort of beauty


----------



## Forstride (Oct 10, 2011)

Wow, that was stunning.  I had to watch it in standard definition, but even so, it was mind blowing.  Going to let it buffer in HD and see if it will play without the stuttering.


----------



## Rydian (Oct 10, 2011)

Totally saw a documentary about how they make stuff like that, and they usually have a camera on rails moving really, really slowly.


----------



## exangel (Oct 10, 2011)

TDWP FTW said:


> Wow, that was stunning.  I had to watch it in standard definition, but even so, it was mind blowing.  Going to let it buffer in HD and see if it will play without the stuttering.


If you haven't heard of it, there's a freeware out there called VideoCacheView, which I have to use to Copy/Save temporary internet files, for almost any type of flash/streaming video outside of netflix when I'm in El Paso on a really low end & substandard DSL connection.



Rydian said:


> Totally saw a documentary about how they make stuff like that, and they usually have a camera on rails moving really, really slowly.


Farrell describes the exact type of rigs he's used to develop his seamless technique.  He uses a combination of a Dolly and some kind of "thingy with servo motors" to create the panning effects.


----------

